

Ask HN: Wordpress Workflows, Code/DB Versioning and Deployment - otto_ortega

Hello,<p>I&#x27;m investigating about Wordpress Workflows.<p>It seems that code and database versioning seems to be a problem among Wordpress developers, not to mention deployment between local, staging and production servers.<p>I will like to know if that&#x27;s something you also experiment or if you have a Workflow of your own you will like to share.<p>My end-goal is to research as much as possible about the topic and try to implement the best methods on my own solution in the form of a SaaS platform.<p>Any feedback is welcome.<p>Thank you.
======
doct15
Hi,

This doesn't answer all your questions, but there is an example automated
install of WordPress with the Distelli SaaS platform. (The platform offers
free accounts.)

Check out my blog here:

[https://www.distelli.com/blog/deploy-wordpress-to-
ubuntu](https://www.distelli.com/blog/deploy-wordpress-to-ubuntu)

Once this is setup, you can deploy to any environment very easily. This is
flexible enough that you can easily change the db name|password|user|etc. I've
imagined some changes to meet your use case where you can specify these per
environment.

I can answer questions if you have any.

Good Luck and I hope to hear back. -B

~~~
otto_ortega
Thank you, I will check your post.

------
kjell
`wp-cli` comes in handy. It can migrate a database and do a global search and
replace (for the millions of URLs in that database that you need to change for
the site to work after it's cloned) a lot cleaner than some of the plugins
that are out there.

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2b2bdacffaa55998fd94](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2b2bdacffaa55998fd94)

[1] wp-cli.org

~~~
otto_ortega
Thank you, sounds interesting. I will check it.

